# German shepherds, other breeds banned from dog event



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

German shepherds, other breeds banned from dog event - SignOnSanDiego.com

"Rin Tin Tin" is not welcome at Petco Park. The German shepherd breed is one of as many as 15 that can’t take part in the San Diego Padres’ annual Dog Days of Summer promotion at the ball park."


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why I outta !!! The LA Dodgers had something like that but called "Bark in the Park" which was at other stadiums, but I don't they think they had any breed bans.

Thats just wrong!! That guy deserves his money back!! I think PETCO should have the Padres change their park's name if they are going to be like that.But thats just me.

I feel sorry for Joey and his owner and anyone else that had to put up with this. Joey looks so cute and innocent. Thank Dog I am an Angels fan.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We have something like that here in Chicago too, a "Dog Day" White Sox game where you can bring your dog. They allow any breeds at theirs though. I've wanted to go for years but it's always sold out before I think of signing up for tickets. I never understood why they don't expand it (they only have a limited number of passes for the "dog zone" section) since it always sells out so quickly!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Shame on the Padres!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I'll second that!!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

the San Diego "Purse Dog" Padres should be their new name hehe


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

This is what pit bull owners go thro every day. BSL is BS. No BIG dog is safe. If pits are baned evry were. Sheppies will be next and dobes and what ever big strong breed there is. :angryfire:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Not surprising at all... kind of funny, our local Petsmart's trainer uses her American Bully for training... I can understand restricting fighting breeds coming to a place packed with other dogs, only if the dogs were shown to be under good control could they come - just me.

But I think this is ridiculous...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, as we are facing mandatory spay spay/neuter proposals in my small town, I looked at other MO towns.

One town bans Pits, Rottweilers, Dobermans and German Shepherds from their municipality.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Many months ago I warned people on this message board that there was a growing discrimination against dogs like GSD’s and that we should defend the rights of the owners of breeds like pit bulls that don’t fight, breed or encourage their dogs to be aggressive. We should try to filter out bad people and bad dogs; not an entire breed. Now one breed is more and more becoming several breeds and more widespread and more extreme; just as I predicted. Many here scoffed at what I said.
How come it’s politically correct to be prejudice against a breed of dog? What if we applied the same logic to humans?
Analogy: What if we started to ban people from this ballpark dog day in a similar fashion? What if we started banning people from the ballpark; based on their race, sex, sexual orientation, handicap or religion? 
　
It reminds me of:


> "THEY CAME FIRST for the Communists,
> and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.
> 
> THEN THEY CAME for the trade unionists,
> ...


　
===
Does the town have German shepherd police dogs? Are the GSD police and GSD security dogs also banned from the ballpark? Chihuahuas are more vicious than GSDs; or they also banned? Are Chihuahuas as good for chasing down, physically detaining and capturing suspects?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I remember that dog gone. A lot of people were like pitbulls that pitbulls this. And a lot of them wanted to ban pits from EVERY were. Now that there comming for our GSDs I wonder what they think about it now.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

According to the AKC; a recent report published has the Winerdog (Daughtson, sp error) as the most dangerous dog within the AKC ranks when it comes to biting people. The GSD was near the 20th position.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a private business. So they can ban anything they want. Is it right? No. Is it based on some premise that we aren't aware of? Maybe.

Should the person sue and get his money back? Absolutely! They should have been upfront if they didn't want certain breeds at the park.

This is not a California wide breed ban so the premise of comparing the ban to people isn't quite legit. If a private business banned people based on race then there would be a huge lawsuit based on civil rights.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

guitarest, are you sure you don't mean most likely to bite? i know the dachunds are about #1 on most likely to attack, but not most dangerous.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

DogGone said:


> Many months ago I warned people on this message board that there was a growing discrimination against dogs like GSD’s and that we should defend the rights of the owners of breeds like pit bulls that don’t fight, breed or encourage their dogs to be aggressive. We should try to filter out bad people and bad dogs; not an entire breed. Now one breed is more and more becoming several breeds and more widespread and more extreme; just as I predicted. Many here scoffed at what I said.


I've been saying that for years-- all dog owners should fight against BSL, because your breed could be next!





guitarest said:


> According to the AKC; a recent report published has the Winerdog (Daughtson, sp error)


It's Dachshund.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> This is a private business. So they can ban anything they want. Is it right? No. Is it based on some premise that we aren't aware of? Maybe.
> 
> Should the person sue and get his money back? Absolutely! They should have been upfront if they didn't want certain breeds at the park.
> 
> This is not a California wide breed ban so the premise of comparing the ban to people isn't quite legit. If a private business banned people based on race then there would be a huge lawsuit based on civil rights.


A private (very rich) business that does not like bad publicity. And the actual event hasn't happen yet. Wouldn't sue but would try to turn it into a media headache for them this week-cheaper than lawyers and he'll probably get more than his money worth. "7 on your side" anyone? Get them to explain why they couldn't come right out and explain the ban instead of trying other excuses first. Get them to explain why they can not put out the complete list of "10-15" breeds that are not allowed and why they don't tell people before they take their money. Get them to explain why other teams have these dog days without these bans-what is their problem? (Mention the A's and Giants -nothing like throwing their rivals in their face!) Any of the police K9 unit patrol on game day with gsds? 

And since I'm a Bay Area sports fan -- how about a jersey burning bonfire with all the doggy jerseys the day of the event. Any Chargers jerseys should be welcomed as well.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

guitarest said:


> According to the AKC; a recent report published has the Winerdog (Daughtson, sp error) as the most dangerous dog within the AKC ranks when it comes to biting people. The GSD was near the 20th position.


Did they say the most dangerous or most likely to bite? 

Because a bite is a bite, yes and no. Some bites require antibiotics and a stitch or two and some require reconstructive surgery.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

selzer said:


> Did they say the most dangerous or most likely to bite?
> 
> Because a bite is a bite, yes and no. Some bites require antibiotics and a stitch or two and some require reconstructive surgery.


 And honestly, trying to protect "your" breed by pointing the finger at other breeds is not really helping the issue. 

I have to wonder if this issue has something to do with the stadium's insurance company?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe it has to do with space and limiting the number of canines at the event. I mean, if you remove pitties, rotties, and sheps, the number of dogs go way down. Dogs needing a lot of room go way down, and dogs likely to get into a major scrap go way down in number too. 

If the stadium BELIEVED that if there was a problem the victim would only go after the offending dog, maybe they could be a little more free. But they have to show that they were not grossly negligent. So if people in general wouldn't sue every time they got a scratch, or fell down because they saw a dog, maybe they would not ban the more interesting breeds. And of course, people WILL sue more than just the offending pet's owners, they will sue the owner of the stadium for allowing an event that included dogs of all shapes and sizes and breeds. 

I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What about a evaluation of EVERY dog with a ticket no matter the breed kinda like a CGC if the dog fails give refund. If dog passes do gets in that way its fair.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> Maybe it has to do with space and limiting the number of canines at the event. I mean, if you remove pitties, rotties, and sheps, the number of dogs go way down. Dogs needing a lot of room go way down, and dogs likely to get into a major scrap go way down in number too.
> 
> If the stadium BELIEVED that if there was a problem the victim would only go after the offending dog, maybe they could be a little more free. But they have to show that they were not grossly negligent. So if people in general wouldn't sue every time they got a scratch, or fell down because they saw a dog, maybe they would not ban the more interesting breeds. And of course, people WILL sue more than just the offending pet's owners, they will sue the owner of the stadium for allowing an event that included dogs of all shapes and sizes and breeds.
> 
> I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game.


I don't know about this program, but the one my shelter hosted, had a area of the stadium sectioned off for the owners and their pets.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> *And honestly, trying to protect "your" breed by pointing the finger at other breeds is not really helping the issue. *
> 
> I have to wonder if this issue has something to do with the stadium's insurance company?


 don't see anywhere in Selzer's posts where she was pointing the finger at other breeds.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Guitarest mentioned that Dachshunds bite more; "pointing the finger" at other breeds.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Guitarest mentioned that Dachshunds bite more; "pointing the finger" at other breeds.


I thought that was directed at Selzer. I think Guitarest got that information from somewhere also.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Not surprising at all... *kind of funny, our local Petsmart's trainer uses her American Bully for training*... I can understand restricting fighting breeds coming to a place packed with other dogs, only if the dogs were shown to be under good control could they come - just me.
> 
> But I think this is ridiculous...


One of the trainers at my local petsmart uses her pit or bulldog mix for training too. He's by no means well behaved when he's not on a tight leash, with her, and on a gentle leader though. He's attacked my dog and numerous others at the dog park and does not listen to anyone when a leash is not attached.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

selzer said:


> I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game.


Well, I do a lot of fun, silly things with my dogs such as contests and goofy games. :shrug: My dogs love them most of the time, and in fact some of my best memories with my dogs who are now gone were silly things we did together.

If they want to limit the number of dogs, they should just limit the number of "dog tickets" they sell. That's what they do here for the White Sox Dog Day.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I thought that was directed at Selzer. I think Guitarest got that information from somewhere also.


Yes, probably from the _most aggressive dog breed_ topic I've opened where they Survey stated that Dachshund and Chihuahuas are the most aggressive dog breeds out there... 




> Originally Posted by *selzer*
> _I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game._


Why? I took Indra to the horse trial from my sister. Lots of people, lots of other dogs. 
Isn't that what everybody wants? A social dog that you can take anywhere and everywhere? 
Even with all those dogs around I was able to follow my sister once it was her turn. I even recorded her award ceremony. 
It wasn't 50k people but there were enough people to distract a six month old puppy, however after a while she wasn't interested in people or the dogs. 

I take them to the mall too and the mall is usually more crowded than any other place. Or downtown Heidelberg. Do you know how many people are downtown Heidelberg during summertime and how many bring their dogs? It's thousands over thousands of people, especially since it is a popular travel destination. Perfect to socialize dogs. 

I don't think it's a silly thing to do if you want social dogs that you can take anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

selzer said:


> ...
> I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game.


I don't think it's silly at all - whatever floats your boat!!! Just because it's not your cup of tea doesn't mean it's silly! 

What's silly to you may be a great family outting to someone else. Apparently a lot of people agree since it sounds like when the teams offer the "dog days" they're popular events! 

Why do you think taking a dog to a kid's ball game is any different? So what if it costs a lot? What you do with your money is your business just as it's the business of MLB fans if they want to go to a ball game with their dog! You don't think that just because it's not a professional game that you don't have to worry about "..._ and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game._"???

If I recall you enjoy obedience competition with your dogs! It's not any more, or any less, silly than someone who wants to enjoy an afternoon at the ball park with their dogs!

Would I take the Hooligans to a MLB game? NO!!! BUT if I were a baseball fan I might!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes, probably from the _most aggressive dog breed_ topic I've opened where they Survey stated that Dachshund and Chihuahuas are the most aggressive dog breeds out there...


 Yes some research showed these breeds are "the most likely to bite", along with JRTs. Working at a grooming shop, I'd say that Doxies and JRTs are some of the most likely to object to having things done they don't like. But GSDs make that list for me too, as do Sibes and "Puggles". However, we know from the number of bites each year that most dogs don't bite and even when they do most don't cause serious injury. 




Mrs.K said:


> Why? I took Indra to the horse trial from my sister. Lots of people, lots of other dogs.
> Isn't that what everybody wants? A social dog that you can take anywhere and everywhere?


 In the US we actually need more, not less opportunities to take our dogs along places with us. Even if it's silly  The most dangerous dogs are dogs who are poorly trained and poorly socialized.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> One of the trainers at my local petsmart uses her pit or bulldog mix for training too. He's by no means well behaved when he's not on a tight leash, with her, and on a gentle leader though. He's attacked my dog and numerous others at the dog park and does not listen to anyone when a leash is not attached.


Geeze, what an idiot... Exactly what the breed needs, an untrained pit mix who's DA for training... Luckily my petsmart's trainer's boy is very, very good... However, I get really pissed at her sometimes, because she lets him correct the pups, and I could see it escalating fast... There was a Wolfdog pup that was extremely rough (my GOD I wanted him) and she let her dog all over him. It worked, but I can see it causing her pup to have dog issues... Her dog just put him on the ground and corrected him every time he bit or got too rough, but you have a 7yo adult dog with fighting ancestors keeping a wild dog mix pup in check who's about the same size.. eh, not a good idea in my book.

You and others should go to the head of the company and tell them what this lady is doing, how she is lawsuit waiting to happen ect. if she still working there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> Maybe it has to do with space and limiting the number of canines at the event. I mean, if you remove pitties, rotties, and sheps, the number of dogs go way down. Dogs needing a lot of room go way down, and dogs likely to get into a major scrap go way down in number too.
> 
> If the stadium BELIEVED that if there was a problem the victim would only go after the offending dog, maybe they could be a little more free. But they have to show that they were not grossly negligent. So if people in general wouldn't sue every time they got a scratch, or fell down because they saw a dog, maybe they would not ban the more interesting breeds. And of course, people WILL sue more than just the offending pet's owners, they will sue the owner of the stadium for allowing an event that included dogs of all shapes and sizes and breeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

selzer said:


> I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game.


I would LOVE to go!! I love going to baseball games (DH doesn't) and even though it can be expensive I like going to the major league games.

I would LOVE to take Mauser with me!! It would be great exposure for him (meeting tons of new people, experiencing new sights and smells) and a great learning experience for John Q Public: "Yes, he is a German Shepherd. No, he isn't a trained police dog but he is VERY loyal to me and yes, I believe he would protect me if necessary. Yes, they are very intelligent which means they need ALOT of training or they will end up smarter than you!".

Now, if it weren't for the fact that the instant Mauser saw the first ball being thrown I would be dragged out of the stands, over the wall and onto the infield - I would go!! 

Anything having to do with a ball is pure torture for him to watch. Baseball, soccer ... even volleyball!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> We have something like that here in Chicago too, a "Dog Day" White Sox game where you can bring your dog. They allow any breeds at theirs though. I've wanted to go for years but it's always sold out before I think of signing up for tickets. I never understood why they don't expand it (they only have a limited number of passes for the "dog zone" section) since it always sells out so quickly!


They sold out this year in one or two days. I wish they would do it in the beginning of the season and end when its not so hot.

I want to go when Sage is more mature. It'd be nice to have a buddy with me who isn't constantly saying how the Cubs are better than the Sox


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Anything having to do with a ball is pure torture for him to watch. Baseball, soccer ... even volleyball!!


Boy, do I hear you. We can't even play Badminton at family parties...LOL. He goes insane for balls, birdies, etc.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Geeze, what an idiot... Exactly what the breed needs, an untrained pit mix who's DA for training... Luckily my petsmart's trainer's boy is very, very good... However, I get really pissed at her sometimes, because she lets him correct the pups, and I could see it escalating fast... There was a Wolfdog pup that was extremely rough (my GOD I wanted him) and she let her dog all over him. It worked, but I can see it causing her pup to have dog issues... Her dog just put him on the ground and corrected him every time he bit or got too rough, but you have a 7yo adult dog with fighting ancestors keeping a wild dog mix pup in check who's about the same size.. eh, not a good idea in my book.
> 
> You and others should go to the head of the company and tell them what this lady is doing, how she is lawsuit waiting to happen ect. if she still working there.


That does sound like it could turn ugly if she lets him correct the wrong dog. "/

I would go to the company, however I do not have any proof of anything, really. Yes, he ran down and aggressively trampled/started biting my dog, but no punctures were made in him or anyone else, just fear and flight. As far as anyone can see in the store he's great, because he's with her and on leash. I don't know what would happen if she let him get close to a dog in the store, I've never seen that happen... Then again, I don't watch her train either.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

selzer said:


> I hate to say this, but what a silly thing to want to do with your dog. Taking a dog to the kids' ball game is one thing. Taking a dog to the stadium where there are 50k people, and possibly a number of dogs, and it costs a huge amount, and you will have to be constantly worried about what your dog is seeing and smelling instead of watching the game. I dunno, I think it is silly to take a dog to a professional ball game.


They are actually a lot of fun. I've been to the one sponsored by the Oakland A's a few years ago and a few of our members (Cassidy's Mom and Skittles42) pretty much have make it an annual outing. There's a few dog related events outside the stadium where the dogs and their folks gather to go in together. The A's added a parade of sorts as the dogs enter so they get to go around the perimeter of the field before heading up to the section(s) of the bleachers that is set aside specifically for them. One of the A's requirement is there must be a one dog-one handler ratio. Seems the popularity is growing every year.

Picture thread from last year's event:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...e-out-ballgame-w-keefer-halo.html#post1554244

And one from the Texas Rangers:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/113141-flash-goes-ballgame.html#post1532699


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like I am outnumbered. I HATE the crowds in the ball park. They push on you and you can barely squeeze by half the time. I can just see my self getting up to the nosebleed section where I can afford the tickets for me and my dog and then the dog has to potty, does this mean I have to take him all the way down to the main level to find a plot of dirt? 

And I am a football fan moreso than baseball, but because I have been given more baseball tickets than football, I have been to more baseball games. But I would not want to be distracted by the dog, I want to watch every last thing to do with the game -- I'm a serious fan. I have been to 1 or 2 regular season football games and no way would I WANT my dog there. The fans are insane. People are stomping and shaking the bleachers, no, I will go to my parents' and watch the game on TV, and their dog can curl up at my feet and blow wicked blinkers. 

Baseball is a little different as it sometimes takes several minutes when NOTHING is happening, and you could glance over at the dog. But like being at a dog park, you can be pretty sure of your dog, but you cannot be sure of ANYBODY ELSE's dog. So you would have to watch everything goin on around you all the time. 

I have taken my dogs to the fair, with several hundred people, crowds and animals and such, but that is NOTHING like fifty THOUSAND people all trampling down the ramps at the same time trying to get out. 

I live out in the country where the ONLY elevators in the county were at the courthouse and the hospital and one furniture store that went out of business. It was this way for the longest time. There are NO escalators in our county. So my dog would have to be socialized to elevators or escalators to go to the park -- or at least it would be a totally new experience. 

And I would have to drive there instead of doing the bus thing, which is a HUGE hassel. The busses get out first and the cars have to wait and wait. The busses take us all the way out to Madison, which is my kind of driving -- big country roads and highways and NO traffic the rest of the way home. 

I would find my trip to the ball park with the dog more about the dog then the team, the game, etc. In my opinion, for me it would be a waste. 

I take my dogs to dog shows ONLY when they are entered and it is for a purpose, to get a title leg. But generally, the only dogs welcome at dog shows are those entered, at least around here.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Why I outta !!! The LA Dodgers had something like that but called "Bark in the Park" which was at other stadiums, but I don't they think they had any breed bans.
> 
> Thats just wrong!! That guy deserves his money back!! I think PETCO should have the Padres change their park's name if they are going to be like that.But thats just me.
> 
> I feel sorry for Joey and his owner and anyone else that had to put up with this. Joey looks so cute and innocent. Thank Dog I am an Angels fan.


I went to a local ball game with a "Bark in the Park" event a couple months ago. It was wonderful. No breed restrictions. All dogs were very well behaved. I try to go to any dog event like that I can. My Yoko is such a great ambassador for her breed. Always complemented on her great behavior, temperament and good looks. Most think she is GSD/LAB, because she is solid black. I politely inform them she is ALL German Shepherd. Going to AKC responsible dog ownership day in Sept. Should be fun.

I forgot to add, they had a special place set up for us behind the outfield, grassy area. Tent set up for shade and lots of water available. Entry was only $5 per person, dog was free.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> I went to a local ball game with a "Bark in the Park" event a couple months ago. It was wonderful. No breed restrictions. All dogs were very well behaved. I try to go to any dog event like that I can. My Yoko is such a great ambassador for her breed. Always complemented on her great behavior, temperament and good looks. Most think she is GSD/LAB, because she is solid black. I politely inform them she is ALL German Shepherd. Going to AKC responsible dog ownership day in Sept. Should be fun.
> 
> I forgot to add, they had a special place set up for us behind the outfield, grassy area. Tent set up for shade and lots of water available. Entry was only $5 per person, dog was free.


 
Ok, the Bark in the Park also did not have breed retrictions, but I am not a Dodger fan, plus the traffic is not worth it(to me). The dogs had to have current vaccinations and proof of it and proof of ownrship.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

$5???

I do not think you can park in Cleveland that cheap.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> $5???
> 
> I do not think you can park in Cleveland that cheap.


:rofl: that is true! You're lucky to get into a lousy bar that cheap here

maybe it was a minor league game


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You can get $6 tickets for a group of 25 or more at an Angels game.lol. I don't know where teh seats are exactly. But all the Angel games I have gone to were free of charge for me.=)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think its ridiculous to even have BSL. banning a breed isn't going to change the fact that its the handlers fault. I'm from colorado. EVERYONE knows about the pitt ban in Denver. Well I'm from Colorado Springs. C. Springs doesnt have ANY breed bans and has actually been voted a few times as one of the most dog friendly cities. I know people who lived in Denver with their pits when the ban was brought up and starting to be enforced again that literally packed up and moved to the springs simply to keep their dogs! People who have issues with pitbulls generally have issues with large breed dogs in general and will do everything they can to encourage BSL for ALL large breed dogs. I do not agree at all with BSL. We should ban the people who cause the problems with aggressive dogs (NOT THE ENTIRE BREED IS AGGRESSIVE WHICH WE ALL KNOW!!!). Just as in humans, we tend to fear or reject other intelligent creatures. We all know GSDs are more than capable of thinking for themselves and its a threat no matter what species it is. People get shot every day for thinking outside of the box because someone felt threatened. The same goes for animals. Pitbulls are intelligent and loyal just as GSDs are and dobermans and rotties. if intelligence is a crime, i'm moving into the woods where no one can find me! People just need to stop targeting breeds. I'm pretty sure i either confused some people or just jumbled what i intended to so say. I apologize. Its too early! i'm not used to being awake this early


----------

